# Talk to me about: Protein shakes



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Been hitting the gym 4 times a week since november and have been advised by someone else that goes to the gym to start drinking protein shakes?

Can anyone tell me some real world info about them, tried reading on the internet about them and get confused so easy with all the technical stuff.

Anyone got any recommendations?

When to take?
How often to take?
Pre / Post workout or both?
What brand?
Flavours?

Thanks

Daz


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Well priced :thumb:

http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/12097/5KG-Matrix-Anabolic-Protein.asp

Easy Instructions on the page :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if you are wanting to be a "fog horn leg horn Captain Awesome"...remember to take the shake into the gym with you, and drink it inbetween sets of 3... taking up the equipment for 8 hours and grunting whilst making sure gravity still works by dropping as much iron as possible....



:lol:

*I'm not a fan of shakes... or captain awesomes.... *

:thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Take whey protein (fast acting) during the day and casein protein at night (slow acting)

Creatine wouldnt go a miss either!!

Consume protein shake 3 times a day (morning, after workout and before bed) in between eat a good bit of lean protein. I use Nutrisport 90+ as my normal whey (value for money but not that great in taste) and casein protein from anywhere.

For handiness sake I use Sci-Mx Omni-MX Hardcore (All in One) alot of the time with Nutrisport. Sci-mx good price, good results and tastes excellent too!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

rcwilson said:


> tastes excellent too!!


never met a girl yet who said protein shakes taste excellent


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Depends how much protein your getting through your normal diet?
Protein shakes are there to supplement your normal diet they are not magic shakes!

I have mine after the gym and then another later in the day and maybe one before bed

myprotein.com this code will give you 5% off MP262055
or bodybuildingwarehouse has 3kg for £35 with free delivery so not a massive outlay to see if you get on with them. flavours is a personal thing really chocolate is always nice, toffee is another one or cookies and cream


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> if you are wanting to be a "fog horn leg horn Captain Awesome"...remember to take the shake into the gym with you, and drink it inbetween sets of 3... taking up the equipment for 8 hours and grunting whilst making sure gravity still works by dropping as much iron as possible....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb:

For the record guys, :devil: im too bloody hardcore & dont take suppliments of any kind :devil: 

Didnt you know cuey, the louder & more macho you are in the gym the bigger your muscles grow :lol:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> never met a girl yet who said protein shakes taste excellent


Well considering how the nutrisport one tastes pretty awful, I was recommended this one from a friend. Excellent maybe isnt the best choice of word lol


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> never met a girl yet who said protein shakes taste excellent


 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I agree, salty but not excellent!!! :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> never met a girl yet who said protein shakes taste excellent


I have been told that pineapple juice can help with that... 

:thumb:



ITHAQVA said:


> Didnt you know cuey, the louder & more macho you are in the gym the bigger your muscles grow :lol:


I'll revert to Denzel "my man" Washington:



> You're too loud, you're making too much noise. Listen to me, the loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Reflex One Stop, chocolate flavour. an 'AIO' of supplements as recommended to me on DW.

Seems to work for me, and tastes ok mixed with milk (not so nice mixed with water).


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I have been told that pineapple juice can help with that...  *So ive been told *
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Anything you can lift, I can lift louder!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now you all know why i train at home :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> never met a girl yet who said protein shakes taste excellent


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Depends on what your goal is too... whether you want to lose weight and tone up or just bulk up. There are different protein shakes out there...

I'm currently using Promax Diet, Vanilla flavour. Using it as a substitute for breakfast and then one after my workout. Mixed with milk, it's a really nice flavour. Like a vanilla cookie.

My friend is a power lifter and swears by MyProtein. I might have a try as they do handy sample sachets, when they're in stock!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

although i don't use protein shakes i have heard good things about myprotein from friends who do. they do some sample sachets so you can get a taste of each flavour before you commit to a full tub.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Currently using the pure whey from Myprotein.com.

I have noticed a massive improvement on my performance since sorting out my diet AND supplimenting with the shake.

I dont do gym work that much more martial arts and Military fitness. Has made a noticable difference to the pain level from the DOMS!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I have been told that pineapple juice can help with that...


What do you do? shake it with ice and serve with a citrus wedge? A shooter like a brain haemorrage? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shug said:


> What do you do? shake it with ice and serve with a citrus wedge? A shooter like a brain haemorrage? :lol:


Yeah, you could do that... or just drink it, and let nature sort the taste out for the good lady...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I take 6 egg whites, one yolk, mix it in a glass with a dash of salt and pepper and swig that down in the morning. Fairly high in cholesterol if that bothers you but more protein than any shake :thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I refer to this - just remembered this when you said about eggs


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, you could do that... or just drink it, and let nature sort the taste out for the good lady...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> if you are wanting to be a "fog horn leg horn Captain Awesome"...remember to take the shake into the gym with you, and drink it inbetween sets of 3... taking up the equipment for 8 hours and grunting whilst making sure gravity still works by dropping as much iron as possible....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither mate to be honest, gym I goto is only small and the time i go (8pm-9pm ish) i'm the only one there usually.



nick-a6 said:


> Depends how much protein your getting through your normal diet?
> Protein shakes are there to supplement your normal diet they are not magic shakes!
> 
> I have mine after the gym and then another later in the day and maybe one before bed
> ...


I'd say my diet was pretty good mate, but like everyone, have bad days sometimes where I just want something unhealthy. Yup i know they're not magic shakes otherwise i'd of been drinking them since I was going to the gym and then doing **** all



impster said:


> Reflex One Stop, chocolate flavour. an 'AIO' of supplements as recommended to me on DW.
> 
> Seems to work for me, and tastes ok mixed with milk (not so nice mixed with water).


Cheers I'll have a look at that one mate



Snowball said:


> Depends on what your goal is too... whether you want to lose weight and tone up or just bulk up. There are different protein shakes out there...
> 
> I'm currently using Promax Diet, Vanilla flavour. Using it as a substitute for breakfast and then one after my workout. Mixed with milk, it's a really nice flavour. Like a vanilla cookie.
> 
> My friend is a power lifter and swears by MyProtein. I might have a try as they do handy sample sachets, when they're in stock!


Current aim: to lose weight, lost ~1 stone since november so not doing too bad I dont think, but then i've not really exercised before so will be building some muscle in that also.

I'll have a look at that promax diet as using it as a breakfast subsitute would be good as well as I like my sleep and dont get chance for breakfast some mornings.

as I said before, started reading up on some shakes and then just got so confused by what I was reading that it started to make no sense at all to me so thought i'd ask here.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

PHD Nutrition Strawberry & Cream, Vanilla Creme, Chocolate Cookie, Choc Mint Pharma Whey HT+ are very tasty in water and mix very easily.

As mentioned in the thread, I'll be trying out the myprotein sample pack and tasting their flavours as a slightly cheaper option.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Had a look at my protein, which products would you recommend from their range?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not a case of 'taking' or 'using' protein shakes - they are a means to an end just like a boiled egg (or raw if you're a rocky wannabe), steak or chicken. If you have an aim to get a certain amount of protein in every day and you are a little short with 'normal' food then the odd shake will help bring the protein numbers up.

You *will be told relentlessly* that you need to have one with fast acting carbs pretty much immediately post workout and that you should have casein protein before bed but please ignore that and just make sure what you eat in a day is right and you'll be fine. More reasearch, if you want to do it will tell you why this is, other than supplement companies wanting to sell stuff to you.

In truth, I have them as they are convenient, cheaper and often more palatable compared to 'yet another chicken breast' or similar. In comparisons, things to look out for are the protein amount per 100g compared to carbs and fats. You don't have them for carbs and fat so ideally look for ones with the best protein ratio.

There is nothing inherently wrong with these shakes when used as above, simple as.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Snowball said:


> Depends on what your goal is too... whether you want to lose weight and tone up or just bulk up. There are different protein shakes out there...
> 
> I'm currently using Promax Diet, Vanilla flavour. Using it as a substitute for breakfast and then one after my workout. Mixed with milk, it's a really nice flavour. Like a vanilla cookie.
> 
> My friend is a power lifter and swears by MyProtein. I might have a try as they do handy sample sachets, when they're in stock!


How much does it cost per serving of this? Maximuscle stuff always seems very expensive for what it is...You are paying for the name (a name owned by Nestle if I'm right??).

If this is what you're having for breakfast, an alternative would be a standard protein powder with a caffeine pill and a cup of green tea - not that I'm saying that's the best solution but would be a hell of a lot cheaper!

With the maximuscle, they have printed 'diet' on it so you think that's why you may be losing weight. It's nothing to do with the promax and more to do with what you eat over the whole day, for several days over a certain period.

:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

impster said:


> Reflex One Stop, chocolate flavour. an 'AIO' of supplements as recommended to me on DW.
> 
> Seems to work for me, and tastes ok mixed with milk (not so nice mixed with water).


I stick to this as well as I prefer an AIO and Reflex is a a decent brand. I dont like some of the ingredients in some of the alternatives:thumb:


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

horico said:


> How much does it cost per serving of this? Maximuscle stuff always seems very expensive for what it is...You are paying for the name (a name owned by Nestle if I'm right??).
> 
> If this is what you're having for breakfast, an alternative would be a standard protein powder with a caffeine pill and a cup of green tea - not that I'm saying that's the best solution but would be a hell of a lot cheaper!
> 
> ...


I got the 1.2kg tub at quite a low price from a sports shop. Nearly half the price maximuscle are asking for.

Based on their recommendation a serving is 60g so you get 20 servings out of it. It'll cost me about £1.50 a day for breakfast for 20 days.

Personally, I think that's reasonable and as I work shifts it saves me time.

I agree that the weight loss may also be down to healthy eating and exercise, however this is working for me, so I'm sticking with it!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Maximuscle as supplements are good but they are most defiantly not good value for money.

myprotein do one exactly the same as Maximuscle cyclone but its called Hurricane XS and it is far far better value than maximuscle.
the fine scottish oats is good to have as your breakfast mixed with some protein. 
also some vitamins wouldn't hurt fish oils and a multi vit do nicely just from the likes of tesco/asda


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Instead of buying over priced maxi products,go to there bulk buy site maxiraw.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> PHD Nutrition Strawberry & Cream, Vanilla Creme, Chocolate Cookie, Choc Mint Pharma Whey HT+ are very tasty in water and mix very easily.
> 
> As mentioned in the thread, I'll be trying out the myprotein sample pack and tasting their flavours as a slightly cheaper option.


BEST TASTING BY FAR :thumb:, used to use reflex one stop before, chocolate mint and it wasn't tasty at all but leaner mass gains than phd I would say, but a good diet is more important IMO


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Choc Mint Pharma Whey HT+ :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Just started using this stuff :

http://monstersupplements.com/store...-Kg-with-FREE-Blender-Cup-with-wire-ball.html

It lasts longer in the system than the HT+, so is great for the beginning and ending of the day.

I use this for post-workout....great results, and quality creatine included :

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/2809/1/PhD-Nutrition-*******-Iso-7---2kg-(NEW-FORMULA)-+-[FREE-Blender-Cup-with-wire-ball].html

Just click on 'em and read the reviews :thumb:


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I use Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein having tried a couple of other brands such as Maximuscle and Reflex and its definately the tastiest and it also doesnt upset my system at all which is obviously a bonus!

I use it straight after I workout and then have another as a late night snack around 9-10pm.

TBH if you buy any brand name product available your're going to get a good quality protein powder, it all depends on how much you want to pay really, just dont get the holland & barratts special haha!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Just started using this stuff :
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store...-Kg-with-FREE-Blender-Cup-with-wire-ball.html


Hadn't heard of the 6hr one. Thanks


----------

